# Holidays



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

With the holidays here, lots of delivery drivers can likely single out a few restaurants that have been consistently good to us. In the years prior to the eruption of the Trump Virus, my wife and I always made a point of dining at our favorite places and leaving a much larger than normal tip. How many of us delivery drivers do something like that at the places that have facilitated a substantial portion of our earnings?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Was interested in this thready until you made it political.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Lost me at trump virus


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Is the Clinton virus something that erases your hard drive?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Trump Virus, huh?


----------



## Murtheblur (Jul 10, 2017)

Change your name to dknkeyman, cuz you a jackass. Tell your mother its only a cold sore.


----------

